# Simplex early 30s



## sam (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 21, 2017)

single cable, the cable pulls the cam, which pushes the piston in the sleeve and moves the derailleur outward.  
a spring on the other end returns it.


----------



## sam (Jan 21, 2017)

Correct Bulldog , simple and light. Handles 1/8th chain for a 3 speed block. I plan on using it on the 30s mystery touring frame I'm building. Cyclo was another good choice but the simplex is a lot lighter and looks better too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

btw, Chuck Schmidt offers classic brands tee-shirts (and linen musette bags), including this 1930s Simplex logo



Though I must admit I like his black graphic shirts better than the complicated color iron-ons.
The TA shirt is my favorite, and I also have the Raleigh exploded diagram


 
http://www.velo-retro.com/T-brands.html
http://www.velo-retro.com/T-drawings.html


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 22, 2017)

Cool stuff,really like those Velo-Retro links. Going to have to look that over,tons of stuff.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

Chuck also does custom - he made some Veloflex shirts for my daughter and me


----------

